# First wallpaper I ever made, I need your opinion



## Ducky (Oct 5, 2008)

Well , I decided to try and make a wallpaper of my dreams and something i'd like to stare at.. And finally made something.

Please tell me EVERYTHING you think , Serously , if you dont like it say that too , I need opinion to grow better.
Oh and tell me what you think should be improved. or added.
Here it is 



Spoiler


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 5, 2008)

Good work, and a great first attempt.


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it looks pretty awesome.

I don't see why you'd want your forum username on your desktop, though.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks very good for a first timer!
Really, very good.

Although your name shouldn't be on there, or definately not so visible. 
And the right side of the light thingy is a bit weird.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 5, 2008)

I like my nickname to be on my work.. It reminds me I and only I made it , Makes me feel better =)


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I like my nickname to be on my work.. It reminds me I and only I made it , Makes me feel better =)


If you don't want someone saying they did it look at ths: http://i34.tinypic.com/5ahug8.jpg . Feel safe now? It's really easy to rip it out.


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall him saying that was his end-all thief deterrent.
In fact all he said was to remind HIM that HE did it.
Besides it's not like he's distributing this and to be honest who steals wallpapers as their own?


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome!! The first wallpaper i made was terrible lol


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks nice for a first one..
But I wouldn't use it..


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 6, 2008)

Erm, Mr. Ducky? I have some opinions that might improve your wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. In the Center beam, it might be better if you add some scattered brush but it is spiralling. It will add more atmosphere.
2. The "soul" like (sorry, I don't know how to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that gathered spirally might be good if you turn the opacity down a bit, it might good~

Maybe I could give you the example (based from what I learned), luckily, I have saved it~ :



Spoiler








Title : Laser beam (Example)
Using : Photoshop CS2
How many layers : 4 layers
How long you made : About 15 - 30 minutes



You can have it~ It is just my example~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wichiandy


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2008)

Gore called it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wichi , I already thought of the second option you mentiond..
didnt understand the first one.


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 6, 2008)

Uh, sorry, I could make it clear~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean about the beam that shot vertically and straight, it is better (from my perspective) if you add some scattered brush (the brush type might be better using small circle) around that straight beam~


----------



## Prime (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Ducky. Me likes.

But it still won't replace my current wallpaper


----------



## Leein (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it. Clean and simple. Personally, I would like it a little more if the beam in the center kind of flared out a little... dunno how to explain that... like it is kind of wisping out. Just don't like how it is so concentrated.

Anyway, come to think of it, the wallpaper kind of reminds me of Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

Really Good, Although for the beam in the middle, I'd blur or flair It just looks to.. plain. Or maybe a spiral.

Other than that I think its a great first wallpaper


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

Ditch the lens flare, make the spiraling ghost things less solid, and the blue glow a bit more blurry.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

hehe the current wallpaper im using is the default wallpaper for the windows xp (the one with the sky and green land thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

that bg looks awesome, my current bg is the pandora


----------



## Ducky (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 13, 2008)

you could make that into a sig


----------



## Ducky (Oct 13, 2008)

I belive it would suck as a sig..


----------

